# My Recent Affair with MDF



## adzeman (27 Jan 2009)

The background.

Having moved into two bedroom bungalow a couple of years ago in preparation for retirement and after kitting out a workshop a requirement was a fitted wardrobe for the small bedroom.

The Specification.

S.W.M.B.O. had a liking for a Sharps fitted wardrobe and we duly went into Brighton to make a visit to one of their showrooms. We were attended by a very helpful lady who demonstrated a selection of styles and the latest in offers. Copious notes were taken. Basically they are an M.F.I. type of product built in conti board (which I loath) with coatings produced specifically for them. Doors in various styles with matching the finish of the conti boards available. A four figure estimate price was given and asked when it would be convenient for another helpful lady to call, measure up the room, produce a drawing, confirm the price, taking in the latest offers and when they expired.

The next stage would be a fitter who would build the wardrobe from scratch, (no flat pack here) using their special doors, finish of conti board, MDF framing, special ironmongery, drawer units were flat pack.






These are the hinges I can't obtain (any help finding a supplier would be welcome)

Our requirement was it had to installed for Christmas as we had guests coming to visit so we had to decline the offer.

The MDF framing was 75x35 trenched out at 300mm intervals with a half lap so head, transoms and stiles could be framed up to the specific dimensions of the room. The external faces of conti board are secured to this frame from inside and then covered in white, mahogany or what ever finish of conti board you desired. This conti board also hid the unused trenching in the mdf framing.

S.W.M.B.O. did like the doors.

The Mission.

Could I build a wardrobe before Christmas to match one built by Sharps?
Answer, only if I could buy matching doors. It is not practicable to build the wardrobe without the doors. (The doors hung on the framing allows precise adjustment for twist). I could not find any doors to match or where to obtain the face fixed hinges Sharps use. An essential requirement in matching this product and certainly not to the programme requirements established.

The Contract.

Build the wardrobe in MDF in the modus operandi of a Sharps fitter using plain MDF doors all ready and decorated for Christmas and sort out the final doors in the new year. I met the programme requirements for Christmas, now it’s the New Year I need to sort out the doors.

The Dream.
Can I make them? After many abortive attempts this is as far I have got.





Finished door with a coat of MDF primer


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jan 2009)

Have a look here Mike:

http://www.isaaclord.co.uk/categoryOver ... tCat=3/366

The hinges are not exactly the same, but they work in the same way.


----------



## jasonB (27 Jan 2009)

Or these

http://www.woodfit.com/product_info.php ... B+-+Sprung

Jason


----------



## Oryxdesign (27 Jan 2009)

I've got some of the sharps hinges and I'm only in Cranbrook. Give me a ring and I'll try to sort you out. Simon

PS some of these might look familiar http://www.stellafoam.ltd.uk/products_doors.html


----------



## adzeman (29 Jan 2009)

Thanks Simon, that is exactly what I require. The Ash Ivory being the nearest match, could not see any indication of price.

To date I have spent the following:-

Sheet of 19mm MDF £25.75
Sheet of 5mm MDF £8.00
Ironmongery £6.00
75mm x 35 softwood £12.00
screws £5.84
Paint £8.00
Total £69.55

It took me 16 hours to build the wardrobe not including decoration. This was done by S.W.M.B.O. I am self employed (not as a woodworker) and I(my accountant} charge at £5.00 an hour, the rest made up from profits which would be £80.00 giving me a total to date of £145.59

I have made six attempts at trying to copy the Sharps door using scrap and waste MDF and what you see on the forum is the one I am happy with.

I kept a strict check on the timing of producing this door which was 3.5 hours including a tea break.

I have completed one door proper including hanging.

Again I am excluding finish which is a matt Ivory. 
The question is Is it worth it? it will not cost any more to complete it.

If you could let me know how to contact you I would be grateful to arrange purchase of the hinges.

Regards
Mike


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Jan 2009)

Hi Mike, 

It often costs more to make something, than to buy an inferior item in the retail market.

But it isn't so much the price. I think it's more to do with the worth you place in a piece; and I don't just mean in quality.


----------



## adzeman (29 Jan 2009)

Hi John,
Thanks for the comments, its not so much the price (within reason) if I had known these doors are available from Stellafoam I would have used them, probably will anyway and discard what I have already fitted.
Sharps have cornered a niche in the market, smart showrooms so you can see what to expect, helpful staff and fitters that have worked for them for ages and know the product inside out, but they don't come cheap! Most important to Sharps is they are a fashion statement. "We have a Sharps fitted Bedroom".

When Sharps gave me the estimate and being from Yorkshire the only reaction was to shout HOW MUCH? Joking apart, I had to look at them and say "can I do that? Seeing Dan Tovey's projects gives inspiration and I suppose if I still lived in the North would make enquiries and I am sure he would not be as expensive as Sharps and produce superior quality but S.W.M.B.O. likes those doors. I would be happy with a more traditional style but there you go.
So I will continue on and if she does not think they will pass off as a Sharps wardrobe I will resort to buying ready made ones.
Regards
Mike


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Jan 2009)

Well Mike,

I don't know Dan personally, but seeing his projects on the forum, I don't think you will go wrong following his advice; especially where the use and possibilities of MDF are concerned. 

I am not a fan of MDF, but I don't completely eschew its use and I am always open to suggestion from reputable sources; which I consider Dan's contributions to be.


----------



## Oryxdesign (29 Jan 2009)

Hi Adzeman, if you look at the bottom of this post there is a button with email on it, if you press on that you can either send me your number and I'll give you a ring or I'll email you my number.
I'm in my workshop in Cranbrook on Saturday if you want to pop over.
Simon


----------



## adzeman (4 Feb 2009)

Thanks Simon for supplying the much needed hinges and the advice on making doors. Much appreciated, the power of a Forum.

Regards


----------

